# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  Lolita

## Zagor26

The laundrywoman working in the palaces laundry had a young and beautiful daughter. This girls name was Lolita. Lolita was working with her mother and passing her days by doing washing. Lolita, who was watching the palaces garden in her free time through the laundrys window, couldnt help herself looking with full admiration at the three princesses and the prince, who were the kings daughters and son, when she saw them in the garden. Every day a different dress and their models were different. There was no one more handsome than the prince. Lolita would like to be a princess too but although she was thinking of it all the time, it hadnt been possible even to dream herself as a princess.

When a young king of one of the neighbor countries asked the oldest princess, whom he saw and liked and danced at a banquet arranged in his honor during his visit to this country, marry him, the princess told him that she wouldnt be able to refuse this offer and asked him to talk to her father about this matter. When the talk concluded positively, two young people got engaged at an engagement celebration in the palace and the young king returned back to his country. After a while shorter than a month, the news that the princess had lost her engagement ring was heard. The people in the palace searched thoroughly, combed, went out and searched in every nook and cranny of the palace but there was no relief, the research that had lasted for days couldnt come to an end by no way, the engagement ring couldnt be found at any way. The ring had vanished as if it had become a mystery. 

The day, on which the ring was lost, was an ordinary day for the princess like all the other days. She had got up early in the morning, had wandered with her two sisters in the palaces garden, then she had had a bath and had went into the dining saloon to have breakfast. At that moment the princess had realized that she didnt have her ring on her finger. Was it possible that the ring was in her dress pockets? Maybe. When the princess, who controlled her right and left pockets without making the people around her become aware, realized that the ring wasnt in her pockets, she hadnt panicked and thought that she might have forgotten the ring in her room and had waited for the breakfast finish. Although the princess went to her room immediately after the breakfast and looked for it a lot, she had to accept the situation when she couldnt find the ring and she went to the king and told him that she had lost the ring.

The laundry girl Lolita was sorry for the rings not being able to be found although several days passed. Her sadness was increasing day by day because the wedding day was coming near slowly. What would happen when the young king - the beautiful princess fiancée come and see that the ring wasnt on her prospective wifes finger? What if the young king accepted this as an insult and forsook getting married wouldnt the huge countrys honor lose all its worth? Lolita thought I wish the ring would be found and these two young people got married and become happy. Participating the wedding, which was going to be made in the palace, is far from my dreams but it would be enough for me to see the dear princess once while she was passing through the palaces garden in her wedding dress on the weddings following day. 

One day Lolita was busy with choosing a suitable dress among the dresses coming from the palace for her in her room in the laundry. She would unstitch some parts, would make some differences on some other parts of the dress she would choose and she would sew it again how she could wear it. While she was checking the dresses, which the princesses wore one day and didnt wear again, she touched a round, small object in one of the dresses undercoat. Lolita immediately unstitched the dress undercoat. When she looked at the object coming out of the undercoat carefully, she saw that it was a ring. Might it be the princess lost ring? Of course, why not; the princess had gone out to the garden to look for the ring maybe ten times with this white dress on her. There was already a hole in one of the pockets of the dress. Lolita went out of her room in happiness and went to the palace with quick steps. 

Everyone started to smile by the engagement rings being found. Lolita, one of whom smiled the most, fell in an indescribable excitement and became quite happy when the king told her that she could join the wedding. Lolita who joined the wedding in the palace was candescent with her beauty in the dress, which was prepared specially. The prince wasnt going away from Lolita, he was inviting her to dance and he was complimenting. The guests were talking that the prince and Lolita were a physically nice couple. After the young king went back to his country with his wife the following day, the guests went back to their countries one by one, too. Lolita certainly went back to the laundry. Just after a few months passed, Lolitas mother came near her and told her that the gardener wanted her to marry his son. After talking to her mother for a while, Lolita accepted to marry the gardeners son. Lolita and the gardeners son married with a wedding made in the laundry and they also become quite happy.

Written by: Serdar YILDIRIM

----------


## Niamh

Nice fairytale. :Thumbs Up:

----------

